# Any Teachers on FF?



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We are looking for volunteers again.

If you are a teacher and would like to be involved in an on going FF project then please get in touch with an FF admin for more information.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi

Tony im a high school teaching assistant if that counts . i work at Torquay Community College in Devon. I assist in teaching science. but im happy to help if you want me.

Jeanette


----------



## Naditude (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Tony,

Sounds interesting. I'm a primary school teacher and am currently on our second cycle of ICSI, (on our 2ww). Although, if this one doesn't work I want to give up my job to try and give it a better chance. (But DP doesn't know this yet!!)   

Anyway, I test tomorrow,   but am very interested to hear more about the project.

Naditude. x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

jetabrown said:


> Hi
> 
> Tony im a high school teaching assistant if that counts . i work at Torquay Community College in Devon. I assist in teaching science. but im happy to help if you want me.
> 
> Jeanette


Perhaps - I'll add your name to the list.

Good luck for Friday/Saturday 



naditude said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Sounds interesting. I'm a primary school teacher and am currently on our second cycle of ICSI, (on our 2ww). Although, if this one doesn't work I want to give up my job to try and give it a better chance. (But DP doesn't know this yet!!)
> 
> ...


I've added your name to the list hun.

Good luck for tomorrow!

Tony
x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi i am a drama teacher (secondary). I am just waiting to start a new cycle of IVF (2nd)

I would like to volunteer - but would also like to know what i am 'volunteering' for   What do i have to do


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

kooks1 said:


> hi i am a drama teacher (secondary). I am just waiting to start a new cycle of IVF (2nd)
> 
> I would like to volunteer - but would also like to know what i am 'volunteering' for  What do i have to do


Added to the list.

We will be circulating an email which describes what we are up to - before anyone commits 

Tony
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Tony,

I'm a Primary school teacher and interested to know more about the project  

Carla
X


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Added to list 

Thanks,
Tony
x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Tony

I'm an Infant School teacher you can add my name to the list

xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

I'm a primary school teacher (Reception Class) and am awaiting our 3rd ICSI,

Lou


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone 

I think we now have enough - so I'll get my rear in gear and contact you all either later tonight or tomorrow 

Tony
x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, 
Just in case you need any more.  I'm a secondary teacher, DH primary.  happy to help, 

Tracy


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiys Tony I would like to help also


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Tony

If you do need any more volunteers, I'd be willing to help if I can.  I teach ICT at Secondary level.

Regards
Su


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Tony

Only just seen this thread - I am a Deputy Head in a primary school and am here if needed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sara


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Like Sara have only just seen the thread. I'm a primary special needs teacher if you need me.

Sam


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW!!!!!! I can't believe how many teachers there are on here!!!!!
I am a primary school teacher too.
I only work 3 days just now because I have Ewan and Erin

Fiona


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi!

Only just seen this.  But I'm a secondary science teacher if that helps.

Love,
Jen


----------



## jooles0 (Sep 20, 2004)

I am very interested in whatever you have in mind! I am Head of Performing Arts and Drama at secondary level and have taught for 13 years.

Would love to know what you are up to.

Jooles x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Tony
I'm a secondary English teacher. I'd be interested in hearing more about the project too.

Poll


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I'm setting up a dedicated area for this and will upgrade your accounts so that we can have some discussions 

Tony
x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Tony

I am a secondary science teacher, but currently on maternity leave so might not be much use to you at the moment, but i have regular contact with the school (behaviour unit) so am still somewhat involved despite being at home.

Ali
x x


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Tony,

I'm a primary school teacher if you're still looking for people to help.

Jules


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Another primary school teacher here too if you need anymore help.

Cleo xxx


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Tony,

I'm a secondary science teacher.  I guess I've missed the boat on this project, but would like to be pointed in the direction of the new thread when it's set up.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## lil pumpkin (Apr 27, 2007)

I am also a primary teacher if you would like me to help.


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Me too, Tony. I teach languages in a secondary school.
Giggly
xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

me too ..   tony ... i teach in adult ed


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Tony

I'm a Primary School teacher in Scotland. Happy to help if I can!

Samxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the delays.

I have setup a private area and will be granting you all access for further discussion on this.

Thanks again,
Tony
x


----------



## Woo woo (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm a primary school teacher add me please! If you want me that is!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

You should now see the board at the top of the forum index woowoo 

Tony
x


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Tony,
I have just seen the thread and am also a Primary Teacher.  I do supply now (makes life easier with having children - when they finally come!).  As a result of supplying, I have a wide experience in age ranges and have seen many schools.  
I'd love to help if I can and you still need more teachers.
Caron


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi Tony 

I am a teacher, too! (6th form).  

Incy


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

HI Tony

Have only just registered with FF and have found this thread. I too am a teacher, and although I understand you may have found enough of us, I would love to see the forum you have mentioned. However try as I might I cannot find it !!! Help! 

Thanks for great website. Quite addictive!

Cheers, HollyD


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi Tony, I'm a secondary school trained teacher currently working on specialist inclusion. Would love to know what you're all up too??

Hope I haven't missed the boat!  

Cheery


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

wow loads os school people. i am a teaching assistant too in a comp school. done 6 years now. just qualified though, and starting HLTA in september


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Only just spotted this! I'm a teacher, currently working in an advisory capacity (sort of). I specialise in secondary science.
Would love to know what you are up to!
Lizi.x


----------



## harrietlaine (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, I am an English teacher at a secondary school in London. I usually post on the London girls ttc but was doing some browsing and thought I would add my curious self to the list!  
Hatty


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

wow sades good stuff where are you doing your degree or PGCE?
xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow Sades, and I thought you'd decided to postpone after your thread on babydust. Well done you little wonder woman!   
I hope the little one's arrives in a timely fashion so as not to upset things and that he lets his mummy have plenty of study time.

Good luck.

C~x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

wow- how many teachers?!!! Can't believe I've only just seen this.

I'm a primary teacher too Tony- year 5 at mo but swapping over to Key Stage 1 in Sept for a change.
Am I any good to you?

Amanda


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

captainsadessparrow said:


> Hiya Caz,
> 
> I'm like the most indecisive person ever, could blame it on hormones but I'm this dizzy when not pg!
> 
> ...


Ah I see. Well, good luck with it all. 

C~x


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Cant sleep so surfing for a bit - just seen this!  Dont have much time to read everything these days!

I am a secondary D&T teacher, used to have management post in same school but resigned that to work part-time (3 days) once Mary arrived.  Happy to help if needed.

LindaJane


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

captainsadessparrow said:


> Are you a teacher then hun?
> 
> Which route did you take?
> 
> ...


My dh is a teacher and back in the old days he had to do 4 years of full time study and classroom, things have changed. Also come from family of teachers and dh siblings and mum are also teachers


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

suzie - they still have to do 4 years - 3 for the degree and one for the pgce, but there are a couple of other ways - graduate teacher training -  3 yr degree then one year training  on the job, or 4 year degree and you do your teaching practice whilst at uni. its all similar really.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats what I thought kooks 

Just know that dh did lots more than 9 hours a week at uni  

xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah - do they even do 9 hours a week at uni now?? think they only have about 2 lectures a week these days dont they


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I was only doing 6 hours a week at Uni to get my Law Degree . . . . but I had to do 30 hours home study with that and so many hours in the law library. 

I bet there is home study which has to be done with the 9 hours in Uni for the teaching qulification too.

T xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

there is tashja - i was only kidding really - my pgce was the hardest thing i ever did i can tell you!!! training to be a teacher is definatly not easy!!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No I would imagine it is hard !!! Nothing is easy these days - even though the press would have you think it is. 

I feel for teachers - all that paperwork and red tape !!! 

T xx


----------



## harrietlaine (Mar 19, 2007)

the PGCE is really hard work, lots and lots of reading and then the lesson preparation, the lesson observations etc..
but it is such good training and so rewarding, best decision I ever made to do one, I love teaching despite all the utter cr*p that comes with every new govt. initiative etc.
far too much admin and red tape and marking and meetings but being in the classroom when the kids are with you and loving the lesson and getting it makes it all worthwhile. 
sorry, I sound evangelical, I'm not, but I do love the profession and it does get such a hard time in the press!

BTW, does anyone know why we were asked to reply to Tony's post? 
Why does he want to know about teachers on FF its all still a mystery, at least it is to me, do you all know something I don't??!

My school has been great with time off etc for treatment, they have shown themselves to be excellent employers in that sense. 

Hatty


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hatty, the thread is on the top when you go on the message board - if you are newish to this thread you may not be able to see it cos he puts you on (other people cant see it) so you may need to pm tony to be 'let in'  

i feel the same as you with my teaching hatty - i absolutly love it, but i do hate all the 'extra' stuff you have to do that seems to just tick boxes if you know what i mean? the actual classroom stuff and extra curricular is great (i am a drama teacher so do loads of ex. curr.). my pgce was def the hardest bit - it is no wonder many people drop out part way through them - soooo much work!!


----------



## harrietlaine (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks, Kooks, will look it up and maybe message Tony!
scan tomorrow so just setting cover work....inbetween checking out FF!!


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Tony 
I'm a deputy head in a primary school. Would be interested in finding out more!!
karen


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

I am a Secondary maths teacher and would love to know what you are all up to!   

Please add me to the list Tony!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

I am a foundation stage teacher!!! Tomoro is my last day and then i start my mat leave.........YIPEE!!! I am so tired almost 33 weeks now with twins and sports day today was a killer!!

Please add me to the mysterious list?



Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Tony,

I'm a special needs teacher in a SEN school and interested to know more about the project  .
Just had my first failed IUI and ready to start again

Sarah


----------



## Span (Jul 1, 2007)

I am a junior teacherand to have just had my first failed iui and am intrigued as to how I can help!


----------



## nicola.t (Oct 19, 2006)

hi,

I am a primary school teacher, but am currently teaching gypsy travellers at KS 3.
Would love to know whats going on. Please add me to the list

Nicola


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

OOO it's a long time since anyone posted here but I'm intrigued!  I'm an infant teacher please add me to the list.
Mia


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi
Dont know if u still need volunteers for ur project Im a primary school teacher been having IVF for past 3 years
Let me know if u still need people
ManiT


----------



## Charly3 (Oct 14, 2007)

Tony,

I am a head of dept in a secondary school. Let me know if you would like any more volunteers.

Charly3


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

What a mystery threAD!!!!


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Tony 

I'm a teacher, trained secondary but actually working in special needs.  

I emailed earlier in the year but can't seem to see any magic thread... do it count?  

Looking forward to play time with the others teachers  

Cheery


----------

